# Found



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

When I fishing in a canal I walked into the cattails along the shore and found a wallet with over 300 dollars in it.Later I was talking to a guy in a different spot and ask him if he knew this guy name in wallet.Guy fishing behind us said that’s me.Had him tell me his address.Boy was he happy never knew he lost it


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

CL-Lewiston said:


> To bad the liveries dont put some trash barrels accessable by canoe on long straight stretches where canoers could put trash instead of just bitching about it.


Would be nice. Or buy the DNR more barrels to put at access sites. But it is getting better.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The DNR doesn't want more trash barrels at launch sites because then they would have to pay someone to empty them.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

They pay someone to walk around picking up the overflow so it may be a wash. More barrels might encourage locals to use fisherman funded trash service though so maybe not.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I just found some nerds calculator.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

lol Some kid from Mio High School is going to have to explain that to his teacher.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

This past weekend was the traditional date of the Au Sable clean up. Not much was traditional about it. Oddest thing was some guy asking us if we were antifa. Pretty sure he was serious.


----------



## jashroomer (Sep 8, 2020)

Martin Looker said:


> How many phones take a dive out of shirt pockets?


Mine went out the overall pocket and straight in the hole i was ice fishing.


----------

